# Windscreen replacement - Portugal



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello fellow travellers.....

We have a broken windscreen courtesy of maniac Spanish lorry driver. It's smashed right in the middle so we can still see to drive but would like it replaced asap.

We're in Portugal - near to the Algarve and plan to head north up through the country. 

Is anyone able to help with an address for replacement. 

We have an old van but have the part number required for new screen from Hymer.

Hope someone can help.

Jackie and Bil


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, what bad luck.
Can't help personally cos on a mobile & dont have my resources to hand. Hopefully bumping you up will allow someone to help you with a Portugese Hymer dealer/workshop. good luck & saluti, eddied


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just done a Google search and come up with...

This

and ...

This

Don't know if its any good but click on their homepage, good luck anyway, hope you get sorted.

Johnny F


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Not sure if you are heading north up through Portugal or back up through Spain, but C7KEN who lives near Torrevieja gave me the name and address of a Hymer dealer in Murcia called _Caravanas Murcia _ I have all the details and co-ords if needed. good luck anyway.
Sid


----------

